# Loose bull



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, what do I do? Neighbor's bull keeps jumping his fence and traveling to drink out of our little swimming pool. When I drive by this guy's fields his pond has dried up. 
I can't blame the bull for trying to get water. This guy could run his hose to a trough and water them. I've brought it to the owners attention several times already.
I have three small children who try to pet this enormous bull that comes jogging into our yard every morning, and it is very not tame. And it's seriously one of the biggest I've ever seen.
It leaves huge tracks in my yard, poops everywhere, and has murdered my flower beds.
What can I do?


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

Call the Sheriffs department and report this. Don't wait! Generally law enforcement takes this seriously as it's a public safety issue.
This is a big problem. This is a huge liability and PLEASE! PLEASE! Keep your kids away from him.
Take this seriously. I've seen and read this exact thing go terribly wrong to many times. 
I would HATE to hear you or your children get injured.
It's obvious this owner is negligent, irresponsible and just plain lazy.  Sorry your having to deal with this. 
For sure can't blame the bull for wanting water! Unfortunately he now is very aware he can escape as he pleases. 
Please let us know what you decide to do and the outcome! Only you can decide what to do.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I had been wondering if the police would laugh at me, but I will certainly try it.
I'm not afraid of the bull. I had to herd cattle on foot for my granny as a kid. Its more that I fear he'll trample the kids.
I'll call them next time he comes, which tends to be early morning and sunset.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I doubt the police will laugh at you. There isn't anything funny about an animal that can kill you wandering around in your back yard. If it were me, I'd call now and find out what my legal options are, so as to have a plan for when he shows up again. Who knows, maybe they'd send someone out to have a chat with the neighbor and put a stop to it before Mr. Bull comes for another visit.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I usually see it when I take my daughter to school. But it's pouring rain now so their pond may get some water tonight. I believe I'll call and ask tomorrow what my options are, but if the bull is here in the morning I'll call 911. Its about the only way the cops will come this far out.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

A 30-06 and a freezer should solve the problem..


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I've considered it seriously lol but I don't have a way to hoist it once it's dead so I can drain it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is the bull's owner aware of this? Have you spoken to him? That would be my first step.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I've called five Times and went by his house three, in the past month. Last time was less than a week ago and it was back this morning.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I understand you have tried to see him and call him but did you ever connect?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> A 30-06 and a freezer should solve the problem..


You can kill some one here if they deserve it and get away with it, kill some ones live stock and it's the penitentiary for you.

I've had to put a bull down, even with that 06 you might be under gunned.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I spoke with him once, his brother once, wife once (she was furious at him for not selling the bull or watering it) and left five voicemails.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

All I have is a sixteen gauge. Point blank to his head would work but he paws and tosses his head if you walk up to him, then reluctantly jogs out of reach.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

handymama said:


> I spoke with him once, his brother once, wife once (she was furious at him for not selling the bull or watering it) and left five voicemails.


Then if I were you, I would call the sheriff. Just wanted to be sure all the bases has been covered.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

If they know the bull is or has been out of water, then I have absolutely no pity on them. They don't need any type of animals.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I really have tried to resolve it without starting bad feeling. I grew up with his daughter and she works at the bank I bank with. His wife is a substitute teacher at my kid's elementary school. And he himself was an old friend of my grannies. I've went to sleepovers and birthday parties at his house as a kid. Not close anymore though.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would really try to resolve this and *not* shoot the bull. Could be lots of trouble for sure.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

And this happens every darn time it gets really hot and the pond dries. Past three summers his cows ate my garden but he paid me damages. But it's never been a huge bull before.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not going to shoot it unless calling the police doesn't work. Its not the poor bulls fault it's out of water. But I can't have it in my yard loose anymore. It isn't even afraid of the car. It won't even move for it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

You might had better check with local authorities before shooting it, no matter what. People go to jail for a whole lot less.


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

simi-steading said:


> A 30-06 and a freezer should solve the problem..



Some states this is VERY illegal. Check before you pull the trigger.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

In TN you can shoot any animal endangering your livestock, family, or property. But a lawsuit isn't something I want to deal with over this.


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

handymama said:


> I spoke with him once, his brother once, wife once (she was furious at him for not selling the bull or watering it) and left five voicemails.






handymama said:


> I've called five Times and went by his house three, in the past month. Last time was less than a week ago and it was back this morning.






handymama said:


> And this happens every darn time it gets really hot and the pond dries. Past three summers his cows ate my garden but he paid me damages. But it's never been a huge bull before.



Be sure to tell the sheriff this initially. ESPECIALLY how he acts when confronted. Head shaking, pawing etc. also that children are involved.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok I'll tell them the whole story


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

handymama said:


> In TN you can shoot any animal endangering your livestock, family, or property. But a lawsuit isn't something I want to deal with over this.



I hear you! If you had a trailer you could load him up or have someone load him up and haul him to the auction yard. You tell them it's a loose bull and they take it from there. Brand inspector gets in on it at that point.


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

handymama said:


> Ok I'll tell them the whole story



It's very important. Helps them determine that your just not someone trying to make a stink with a neighbor but are truly concerned and have already put in the effort yourself to try and resolve this. 
Perks of having lots of cop/sheriff friends


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Why don't you empty the water out of the pool?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

DoubleR said:


> I hear you! If you had a trailer you could load him up or have someone load him up and haul him to the auction yard. You tell them it's a loose bull and they take it from there. Brand inspector gets in on it at that point.


My dad is dying to shoot it and have it butchered lol. But I wouldn't have a way to get it there. And dads too old to show me how to butcher.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

It does beg the question, would he even notice it was gone? I'd say not for a looong time.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

topside1 said:


> Why don't you empty the water out of the pool?


Pool has been empty for a few days now. Bull keeps coming to check lol.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a friend that had a bull of a neighbor getting in his pasture breeding his cows. My friend had a super good fence but could not keep the bull out. He called and called the neighbor but got no results. My friend caught the bull and hauled him to the market and sold the bull under the man's name that owned him. After the sale my friend called the neighbor and told him to pick up his check.


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

Can you tell if he's branded anywhere?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

A slaughter house in TN will not take in dead animals other than deer....What are the neighbors other cattle drinking?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

handymama said:


> My dad is dying to shoot it and have it butchered lol. But I wouldn't have a way to get it there. And dads too old to show me how to butcher.


Just because you are able to shoot and kill the bull does not mean you would get to keep the meat. Very doubtful.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

DoubleR said:


> Can you tell if he's branded anywhere?


No but I doubt it. This guy is too lazy.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd shoot him with a pellet gun now that the pool is empty....or shoot off the shotgun into the air to make your point.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

topside1 said:


> A slaughter house in TN will not take in dead animals other than deer....What are the neighbors other cattle drinking?


They've been slurping this nasty scummy water out of a creek. Its filthy, and the creek only runs if it rains. Then it's just gross puddles.


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

So he owns more than just this bull then (shaking my head)


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I really don't want to kill it anyway. I just want it to go away. And I feel sorry for it.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

DoubleR said:


> So he owns more than just this bull then (shaking my head)


Oh yes, he has a herd of around thirty cows and some calves.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

topside1 said:


> I'd shoot him with a pellet gun now that the pool is empty....or shoot off the shotgun into the air to make your point.


Well I've blown the car horn over and over and drove it at him but he just looked at me like I was stupid and went back to eating my pumpkin vines


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a shame. Sounds like he can't take care of them. Waters one of the first basic animal needs  
Hopefully the Sheriff will take it seriously and tell him to fix his fence and water his animals or else loose them. They might have to get animal control involved. Sounds like it's been a long time coming and you certainly gave him PLENTY of warning.


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

handymama said:


> Well I've blown the car horn over and over and drove it at him but he just looked at me like I was stupid and went back to eating my pumpkin vines



He has no reason to fear it. I'd be sure to send a bill for the damage again. This is ridiculous.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I've talked to his daughter about it and she said he's really too weak to deal with them, as he's seventy or so now. But he refuses to get rid of them.


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

handymama said:


> I've talked to his daughter about it and she said he's really too weak to deal with them, as he's seventy or so now. But he refuses to get rid of them.



Age stinks but it's NO excuse. If you can't care for them you hire someone who can or get rid of them. His age isn't your fault.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Sometimes a call to animal control focused on the welfare of the animals will get attention faster than a call regarding a loose animal.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I had wondered if maybe I hadn't ought to call the pound first?


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

cfuhrer said:


> Sometimes a call to animal control focused on the welfare of the animals will get attention faster than a call regarding a loose animal.



I agree unless your area's like ours. They NEVER come out to check on animal welfare. Can't even get them to come out when cattle are loose in the roadway.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Or call both? Lol anything to get the bull out of my yard and get him water. Frankly, the field looks pretty sparse too. And they may be hungry as well, as hard as he eats my yard, flowers, and veggies


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

If a child's safety is a risk. That would be one dead bull. Deadly force is authorized in all 50 states.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

DoubleR said:


> Age stinks but it's NO excuse. If you can't care for them you hire someone who can or get rid of them. His age isn't your fault.


The sad thing is that, his age is not his animals fault either.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

nosqrls said:


> If a child's safety is a risk. That would be one dead bull. Deadly force is authorized in all 50 states.


Well that was my first reaction, as I'm pretty gun happy with stray dogs over my chickens and ducks. But then I thought, how in the world will I get rid of the carcass?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I feel for the cows. But I'm not happy the bull is knocking over my wrought iron lawn furniture, eating my plants, tromping up the yard, pooping everywhere, and pawing at my kids.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

You know, next time that bull is here I'm gonna take pictures of it to show the police. And you guys too! This thing is enormous.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I would see if there is a mobile butcher in your area. They come to you for the kill clean and hang. Let him have a share for pay since no freezer for hang. Then dig a hole and bury the evidence.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ooh, I shall look into that! But how will I catch it?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

*A bull is livestock*. *It is not a game animal*. If you kill and butcher this bull and get caught, you will be pretty much be guaranteed jail time. Just because it is on your property you do not have the right to the bull. Dead or alive.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well that sucks. Back to the cops I guess lol.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

What kind of bull would this thing be anyway? Black with a white face, black around the eyes. All I've ever messed with is red herefords


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like a black white face. Hereford parent crossed with a black parent (black angus usually)


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh ok. His herd has cows that are all solid black or solid white. I've not seen any other bull there in a couple years. All the calves seem to be solid white or look like the bull.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love to see a picture. 
Your neighbor is going to have trouble with this guy even if he tries to keep it home. Once these big bulls have figured out that they can bust down a fence they like to head to greener pastures (or gardens, or prettier girls). We have a little Dexter that figured out he can push his way through pretty much anything. He really liked to visit with the neighbor's Angus girls. We had to bring him home from the leased pasture and wrap his pen in electric wire. Right now he's leased to a friend and he'll stay put for a little while (She has some big, beautiful girls for him). But he'll be out again as soon as he's bored. Eventually it'll be the butcher for him. It's a shame, too. He's a sweet little guy. But, you can't let your animals annoy or threaten your neighbors. That's one of my pet peeves. If you own an animal keep the thing on your own property. I don't care if it's a dog or a goat or a cow. It not only irritates or even endangers other people, it is dangerous for the animal.
That said, get pictures, call Animal Control (they'll probably tell you to call the Sheriff), and call the Sheriff. Call again if you have to. Call until they send someone. This situation is dangerous. I'm sorry you have to deal with it.
If you feel you need to take action yourself, call your local stock yard. They will be able to recommend someone who will come out with a trailer and round him up to take him to the sale. Their payment will come out of the price of the bull. Whether you keep the money or split it with your neighbor is up to you.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

It's a four strand high barbed wire fence. Comes to chest height on me and I'm 5'5. He doesn't even push thru it...I've watched him hop over it like it was nothing.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

handymama said:


> Oh yes, he has a herd of around thirty cows and some calves.


I'm not sure that it is the bull that needs to be shot... :facepalm:


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

OMG, four pages of this? Put the guns and butcher knives away, get law enforcement involved NOW before someone gets seriously hurt.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, the bull is not here this morning. Prolly because where we had a gullywasher of a storm last night, so the little pond the guy has for them filled up.I drove by to see if they had water. Here's a shot of the pond as I drove by. Cow herd was up in the woods so I didn't get a pic of them. But next time I see the bull I will be taking pics and calling the police.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I wouldn't shoot the bull either. As you said, it isn't the bull's fault that its owner is an idiot.

Two suggestions. It sounds as if the animal has been abandoned. It is on your property. Can you put up a temporary hot wire and contain the animal on your property then call whoever is in charge of abandoned farm animals in your area? Your local Farm Bureau may be able to help you. 

Are you in a position where you can keep the animal? Sounds as though you have inherited him anyway?

Either way the bull is being neglected by his owner. If the owner cannot be a responsible owner then he doesn't need to be an owner in the first place.

Good luck with your problem. I would be worried about little ones around it also.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OK.. I gotta say this.. My comment about a 30-06 and a freezer was not serious.. that would not be the legal thing to do... On the web, you can't take everyone's advice, especially from people like me who are joking and not serious, yet everyone thinks you're serious.. 

Call the Sheriff.. They are the ones that will have to handle this since this is a public safety issue..


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I might have missed your location. Here in Iowa I was told by the sheriff that any animal that threatens us or our livestock can be shot and not to calll him when we do it. I asked if that applied to two legged animals ..he said talk to my lawyer.

Bull=bad news We had one he was still little but he tried taking on our SUV a few times. So even be careful in the car.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Call the sheriff, you've talked to every one including his daughter and no one has stood up and told or made the owner take care of his bull. Unless your in a free range state it is the owners responsibility to keep his animals in.

Before you go and shoot the bull he is worth $2,000 to $3,000 in todays market as he stands for a killing bull. It could cost you as much as $10,000 or even more for replacement value to replace him with a like quality bull. Just being on your property isn;t enough reason to shoot the bull.

For every one advocating killing or stealing the bull, I don't know what to say but bless your hearts, any thing else will get me banned.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I don't understand why you are letting your kids get near a bull, let alone why they think it's ok to try and pet him.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Jennifer L. said:


> I don't understand why you are letting your kids get near a bull, let alone why they think it's ok to try and pet him.


They were playing outside and the darn thing wandered up, and rather than tell me, they tried to pet it. I didn't know it was there. No way I would have just let them!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

And I really hope everyone knew that I was kidding about actually butchering the bull. Although my crazy dad was totally serious ( he lives next door and said it'd dress out at 1000 pounds lol)


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

And as far as shooting it goes, the cops are the next step. If that doesn't work for some reason I will issue the final warning to the owner to get the bull or get it dead. But I'm a long way from doing that. I'm hoping that next time it shows up, calling the cops will fix the problem.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Farmer Jayne said:


> I would love to see a picture.
> Your neighbor is going to have trouble with this guy even if he tries to keep it home. Once these big bulls have figured out that they can bust down a fence they like to head to greener pastures (or gardens, or prettier girls). We have a little Dexter that figured out he can push his way through pretty much anything. He really liked to visit with the neighbor's Angus girls. We had to bring him home from the leased pasture and wrap his pen in electric wire. Right now he's leased to a friend and he'll stay put for a little while (She has some big, beautiful girls for him). But he'll be out again as soon as he's bored. Eventually it'll be the butcher for him. It's a shame, too. He's a sweet little guy. But, you can't let your animals annoy or threaten your neighbors. That's one of my pet peeves. If you own an animal keep the thing on your own property. I don't care if it's a dog or a goat or a cow. It not only irritates or even endangers other people, it is dangerous for the animal.
> That said, get pictures, call Animal Control (they'll probably tell you to call the Sheriff), and call the Sheriff. Call again if you have to. Call until they send someone. This situation is dangerous. I'm sorry you have to deal with it.
> If you feel you need to take action yourself, call your local stock yard. They will be able to recommend someone who will come out with a trailer and round him up to take him to the sale. Their payment will come out of the price of the bull. Whether you keep the money or split it with your neighbor is up to you.


Yes, in the past when his cows kept coming back, he sold the two who jumped the fence. That's why I don't understand why he's being so negligent with this bull. Maybe it's the only one he's got? Idk.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

badlander said:


> I wouldn't shoot the bull either. As you said, it isn't the bull's fault that its owner is an idiot.
> 
> Two suggestions. It sounds as if the animal has been abandoned. It is on your property. Can you put up a temporary hot wire and contain the animal on your property then call whoever is in charge of abandoned farm animals in your area? Your local Farm Bureau may be able to help you.
> 
> ...


We have several acres fenced in barbed wire on one side of a dirt road. On the other side is our barn, which has an acre fenced around it. The bull walked into the barn pasture once and I walked over and shut the gate. I was planning to call the owner and be like, come get your bull. It looked over at me, effortlessly jumped the fence, and jogged off.
So keeping it sounds nearly impossible to me. Besides, the fence is overgrown and I couldn't hook electric to it without a ton of work. And I just plain am not ready for beef cows yet! Lol.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

handymama said:


> And I really hope everyone knew that I was kidding about actually butchering the bull. Although my crazy dad was totally serious ( he lives next door and said it'd dress out at 1000 pounds lol)


Sure wish you had said this long ago before I wasted so much time on my posts, trying to convince you not to kill and butcher the bull.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh, and ziptie-yes, I'm in TN, and I've had to check the laws before when a local owner absolutely refused to tie their chicken eating dog, so yes technically I could shoot it. But I can see it making the papers. Plus a lot of bad feeling from the owner. I really want to refrain from that.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Possum belly, I suppose if it were legal, I may have gone along with my dad doing it. But it's not, which I figured it wasn't, so I can't.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Well, I wasn&#8217;t kidding about shooting it. I think the first try should be calling the cops(esp so you have paper trail). If that doesn't resolve it then yah that thing is gone. We need our garden to feed my family not the neighbours cows. If it comes down to kids or bull....... kids come first. Could attach several different news stories of bulls hurting people, but I'll be good.

That same little bull jumped two of our fences crossed the road and then jumped neighbours fence to the cows in the acreage across from us. Two days later he was hanging in a meat locker.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm pretty much there with ziptie, with a bit more hesitancy lol


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Ziptie said:


> Well, I wasnât kidding about shooting it. I think the first try should be calling the cops(esp so you have paper trail). If that doesn't resolve it then yah that thing is gone. We need our garden to feed my family not the neighbours cows. If it comes down to kids or bull....... kids come first. Could attach several different news stories of bulls hurting people, but I'll be good.
> 
> That same little bull jumped two of our fences crossed the road and then jumped neighbours fence to the cows in the acreage across from us. Two days later he was hanging in a meat locker.


You haven't had an oh crap moment until you put a bullet in a bulls head and he just looks at you.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Omg yes never tried that...


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I trust you have kept a record by date and time, as well as photos of the animal and the damage it has inflicted on your yard, etc., of the occasions when this animal has been on your property. 

Find out what the laws are in your location and proceed from there with either animal control or the sheriff.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

If he can easily hop over a 4 ft fence, he probably will jump out of any pen not built for elk and be next to impossible to load out. I wouldn't want to be in the front row at the auction when he came thru, either! 

I didn't re-read the whole thread. Has the owner been talked to? If so, and failed to take care of the problem, then calling the law is the next step. If they can't/won't do anything, shooting the bull the next time he is on your property might be the only option left. Unless there are any GOOD cowboys in your area that could get the bull loaded and hauled to the auction. Sale proceeds would go to the owner, minus your expenses to hire the cowboys and the hauling.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

MO_cows said:


> If he can easily hop over a 4 ft fence, he probably will jump out of any pen not built for elk and be next to impossible to load out. I wouldn't want to be in the front row at the auction when he came thru, either!
> 
> I didn't re-read the whole thread. Has the owner been talked to? If so, and failed to take care of the problem, then calling the law is the next step. If they can't/won't do anything, shooting the bull the next time he is on your property might be the only option left. Unless there are any GOOD cowboys in your area that could get the bull loaded and hauled to the auction. Sale proceeds would go to the owner, minus your expenses to hire the cowboys and the hauling.


Owner I've contacted several times, and spoken to the other people in his household. Bull didn't show this morning, because the pond in the pasture is now full from the amazing storm last night.
I've pretty well given up on the owner. If I see it again I'll take pics in case it runs off before the police get there, and then call the police.
No cowboys here anymore, and I don't have a trailer because my family hasn't had large livestock in about fifteen years. So auction or rounding up is out. Most I could do is run him into our barn and close the door but if he didn't kill me he would tear that old barn apart I'm sure.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

G. Seddon said:


> I trust you have kept a record by date and time, as well as photos of the animal and the damage it has inflicted on your yard, etc., of the occasions when this animal has been on your property.
> 
> Find out what the laws are in your location and proceed from there with either animal control or the sheriff.


No, I haven't been keeping records because in the past he has always sold any problem cows. I should have been. But my neighbors all think it's cute and that I'm overreacting, so I've tried to let it go.
You can bet I will in the future though!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, SO should be home in a few and I've got to go clean out the spring because we have no water, I'm guessing due to a lot of crap being washed into the reservoir from the storm last night. I have to walk by part of the bulls pasture to get there. If I see him I'll snap a pic. Sigh.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

handymama said:


> Owner I've contacted several times, and spoken to the other people in his household. Bull didn't show this morning, because the pond in the pasture is now full from the amazing storm last night.
> I've pretty well given up on the owner. If I see it again I'll take pics in case it runs off before the police get there, and then call the police.
> No cowboys here anymore, and I don't have a trailer because my family hasn't had large livestock in about fifteen years. So auction or rounding up is out. Most I could do is run him into our barn and close the door but if he didn't kill me he would tear that old barn apart I'm sure.



ohhh..don't want to lock in him in the barn. Learned really the hard way on that one...Bought a 6 month old Angus steer from neighbours. Wanted it in the stall until it got settled. Had another neighbour help back up the trailer to the stall to unload. Got him unloaded..all was well for about 10 min as we were patting ourselves on the back on how easy that was. 

Well.....broke through the 2x4's and plywood wall. The thing was literally climbing the walls. Kept him the barn as he systemically was destroying things. Bikes, tables,pulling things off the walls,kicking in the shed doors. I should of just shot the thing, but somehow we got it loaded back up in the trailer and sent it back. Never again...we have too small of place... only bottle feed calves from now on. I was told that this one was his more friendly cattle.:smack


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

That 6 month old Angus calf was probably fresh off the cow. They can be desperate to get back to mommy, especially a solo calf. I would bet that calf hadn't been thru a proper weaning process is why you had so much trouble. Separated from mom and herd mates at the same time, they panic.

The last time we had 1 calf to wean, we took her over to our son's place and put with some slightly older cattle we had previously weaned over there without any problems. After putting her back in the fence many times over 3 days, one time she was found half a mile down the highway, we brought her back home. She won! She is a calm brood cow today, she wasn't a wild one, it was just the circumstances.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

No sign of the bull but my daughter and I did find a turtle I'm stuck with now...


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ever consider pepper spray or bear spray? Why doesn't the entire herd follow the bull? And how does the bull get back into the pasture, jumps the fence again? Very entertaining thread, for me at least....Topside


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Never thought about pepper spray. May just tick it off. Yes he jumps back in. And the other cows stand at the fence and they holler back and forth to each other.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Why does he keep coming to your place if the pool is now empty? Maybe it's just a habit that's hard to break. Eliminate the reasons for the visit and you should eliminate him...


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I've seen him stick around eating grass for a good thirty minutes after he drinks. Maybe he just figures it's good grazing at this point?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a weird issue....Here it is the owners responsibility to keep any male animal fully contained. If it escapes, damages property, injures other animals or people, the owner of the male animal has to pay fully for it. And the property owner has full right to kill it if it becomes dangerous. 

I don't understand why you didn't call the cops the first time it came around. And him not watering him is animal cruelty, so he should be fined on several counts.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

secuono said:


> This is a weird issue....Here it is the owners responsibility to keep any male animal fully contained. If it escapes, damages property, injures other animals or people, the owner of the male animal has to pay fully for it. And the property owner has full right to kill it if it becomes dangerous.
> 
> I don't understand why you didn't call the cops the first time it came around. And him not watering him is animal cruelty, so he should be fined on several counts.


Didn't call before because he's always fixed it prior to this. And because my mom royally witched me out when I suggested it, saying I was mean. She lives next door and thinks it's cute.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess I am glad it rained... but I really wanted to see pics of this bull drinking from the swimming pool. 

It sounds like you are handling it well, good luck.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well we've unfortunately put away the big inflatable swimming pool for the year now because of colder nighttime temps. You're right I should have took pictures, I was so mad it didn't occur to me.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I tend to agree with reporting it to sheriff and the humane society but what about a big bucket on his side of the fence that you can fill with a hose from your side of the fence, maybe he would not jump the fence if he knew he had some water near by. 
We had a buffalo come through our yard last year, he just walk on through, but they had to shoot him because the owner could not catch him and he was considered very dangerest


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

It'd be about a quarter mile to the closest fenceline at his place.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well if you're ready for some positive news, grass killing frost and the rainy season is not far off. Sure hope you don't have a barn full of hay. Seriously, how is the cow herd going to be fed this coming winter if the owner won't mend his fences....I'm done with this thread, very entertaining.....Topside Out.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

He usually leaves out round bales for them. And the pond stays full in winter. As I said before, if I notice they don't have water or if I see the bull again, I will call the police. I just feel that at this point I have no proof, since his pond is full and the bull has not returned.
Also, the fences are not down. This bull is jumping them.


----------



## tommyanunnaki (Apr 30, 2014)

You could put an ad on Craigslist. 

Free Bull!
You come capture it and take it with you, ITS YOURS FOR FREE!

You will probably have your problem solved in 24 hours.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha Ha that's a good idea, but I am thinking that either he sold it or someone shot it or caught it, because it's not in his field anymore


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i hate to do it to a Neighbor but it is time to call animal control 
(good that the bull is no more but i might still call them, the cows he still has need water)


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Bull came back today! I called the police. An officer was here surprisingly quickly. He did laugh, but he used his SUV to chase the bull up the road and he saw it jump the barbed wire fence back onto the owners property.
Officer is going to go speak with the owner and tell him he must put up another strand of barbed wire or a hot wire on top. If he doesn't comply, I'm to call the police again and they will charge him. With what I don't know.
The cows now have water so he the officer says he can't charge him with neglect.
Here's some crappy pics which don't do the bull full justice. I wasn't getting too close!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have been told that cows come and go but the bull goes on forever.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope it goes on and doesn't come back lol


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

That's just a cow freshener, not a herd bull. Probably a calf he couldn't catch is why he is still around.


My inlaws are at the point they need to get rid of the cattle they have. It's a sad day when people refuse to adapt to changes in their lives and endanger them selves and others because they can't fully care for their livestock.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Allen W, he has no other bulls. As I said, I was quite a ways away. My dad who has butchered cattle guesstimates this bull at around at least a thousand pounds lol.
It stands taller than me, at 5'5


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

If that was my cross bred, narrow hipped bull he would be long gone. Lot simpler than putting up another strand of wire(probably wouldn't help anyway) or a hot wire(probably would solve problem).

COWS


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

No way putting up another strand would help, the way he jumps. And as overgrown as the fenceline is no way he'll put in the work to electrify it.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

handymama said:


> Oh yes, he has a herd of around thirty cows and some calves.


handymama what part of TN are you in?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Carter county, close to the north Carolina border


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

one strand of electric on the top _can_ stop an over 2000 lb bull, that is in love with the neighbors cows, and thinks he's the only one for them... he had jumped the fence (field) better than those professional jumping horses do! so he new how to get to the other side. lol. true story.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Bull was just back with two cows this time. Took pics and police are on their way. This is twice I've had the police out here over this now.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, cop said he's going to go talk to the guy again. Not that he'll care.
He told me that if it happens again I can go down to the court house and take out a summons against him for livestock running at large and it wouldn't cost me anything. Said he would have to answer for it in court and I may have to give witness to what I've seen.
Hate to do that to a neighbor but I'm beyond sick of this. Where it's been raining three days now they've left huge holes in my yard and I'm gonna have a Heck of a time mowing now, and I have more cow poop to shovel up.
Topping it all off, my parents next door think it's hilarious. Mom just hung out of her window laughing and yelling where's the beef. And dad hollered to call the turtle man. No biggie to them if their grandkids get trampled I reckon. I think they're a mite touched in the head.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You are so right, this is no joke. In our county the bull would be loaded up by animal control, the owner summoned for the costs, and if not reclaimed, it's sold off. Keep making dated photographs. (It sure does look like junk)

You need to get law enforcement to pack it off, not just **** it away for a while, before you have to sue for injury or worse.


----------



## Distaff (Sep 10, 2014)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> You are so right, this is no joke. In our county the bull would be loaded up by animal control, the owner summoned for the costs, and if not reclaimed, it's sold off. Keep making dated photographs. (It sure does look like junk)
> 
> You need to get law enforcement to pack it off, not just **** it away for a while, before you have to sue for injury or worse.



No joke, is right! 
Bulls are dangerous!

I admittedly have not read the entire thread - the endless back and forth really got to me. According to the date on the OP, this has been going on for almost a month! If the neighbor had a pack of pits roaming around loose, pet grissley, giant python that just kept getting loose...

People's lives are at stake, chidren's lives as well, and members here are worried about the life of a bull??? I feel sorry for the poor thristy neglected animal too, but that is totally not the point. 

The only possible complication to this to be sure about the local fencing laws. For example, IA has some specific laws about which adjoining neighbor is responsible for which fencing. When I used to live in IA, the the neighbor's cow's once got out. I repaired the section of fence line I was responsible for, and he repaired the length of it he was responsible for. HIS cows, but I was responsible for "my" section of the fence.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

No repairs needed, they're jumping a four strand barbed wire fence. And they have loads of water in their pond now and keep coming to eat my yard. In the habit now I reckon.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

here's the two cows bull brought with him.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good looking cattle you have there, excellent condition, with obviously a lot of spring in their step....Round bales are already in position for winter......Topside


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

'Thankfully them ain't my round bales or my field. That field is only mowed for hay and the property owners live a long ways off. But so help me, if they get into my pansies and mums...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

handymama said:


> Ok, cop said he's going to go talk to the guy again. Not that he'll care.
> He told me that if it happens again I can go down to the court house and take out a summons against him for livestock running at large and it wouldn't cost me anything. Said he would have to answer for it in court and I may have to give witness to what I've seen.
> Hate to do that to a neighbor but I'm beyond sick of this. Where it's been raining three days now they've left huge holes in my yard and I'm gonna have a Heck of a time mowing now, and I have more cow poop to shovel up.
> Topping it all off, my parents next door think it's hilarious. Mom just hung out of her window laughing and yelling where's the beef. And dad hollered to call the turtle man. No biggie to them if their grandkids get trampled I reckon. I think they're a mite touched in the head.


Hay the turtle man has a girl friend in my neck of the woods, want me to see if he will come? I know its not safe any I dont mean to make fun, I would have shot them by now. 
So what if you fence them in to your place for x number of days then take them to auction! what the worst that could happen you give the owner 1/2 the money. I dont think they hang people for cattle russling anymore, and since they are on your side of the fence dont that make them yours do do as you see fit.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I would absolutely love that and I'm dead serious lmbo


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think they'll stand still while I fence around them lol


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you got animal control there that will impound the cattle and make the owners pay to get them out? My bull went visiting once, he got his little self impounded and I had to bail him out to bring him home. If I hadn't done that they would have sold him at the next auction and they would have kept the check.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

From what the officer said animal control here only deals with cats and dogs, period.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks to me like you give dear neighbor a letter with pictures and let said neighbor know you are now putting up a catch pen for his cattle on your property. When they come to your property they will then be taken to auction. I would never let this go for so long.


----------

